# Meditations



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUsjiOGv6fRbwQhvgZDzF4kdF753yF66f

Three miniatures over 4 minutes each, different than any of my previous yet alike in concept to each other.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Bonus: intro and march, the one proceeding these three.


----------

